# T-Mac breaking down.



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Just want to make a few point and see what you think.

1) JVG is a brutal coach, the man does not know how to be creative AT ALL. (hes gotta go)

2) Getting to T-Mac. The man has had back troubles since he was with the Raptors. As everyone knows, a back problem is one thing that surgery can not repair....if its wobbly.....then too bad...gotta play with it. Why not trade this guy before this problem becomes even bigger. 

3) I would trade him for atleast 2-3 quality athletic players + a first round draft pick.

4)Pietus(SF)/(SG)Richardson/Nene(PF) for Mcgrady? 
PG Alston
SG Richardson
SF Pietrus
PF NENE
C Ming
:clap: 

now that is a deep team? 
will still have to go get a bench.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

It's not T-Mac's fault. It's the role players.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Why trade McGrady for another injury-prone player (Nene) and two players (J-Rich and Pietrus) who are merely decent in comparision to TMac? I wouldn't give up on his back this soon. He's too good of a player to just let him go on something like this. Anybody remember what Baron Davis started doing for the Warriors after the Hornets traded him because he was "injury-prone"?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Maybe the rumour is true that will give you guys Francis and TMac goes to Lakers?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

I think his jump-shot style play of late has been because of those incessant back problems.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Demiloy said:


> I think his jump-shot style play of late has been because of those incessant back problems.


No I think it's lack of desire or effort. He just jacks up shots when he doesn't care, now cause of his personal issues. Remember, last season progressed and he would attack less. Then, in the playoffs, he became a new player almost. He was relentless against the Mavs.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Tmac better not get traded. It would be the worst decision ever made.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Dont trade T-Mac. The back injury won't be that bad plus he is not old yet. the main thing for this team is that they need a better coach, and build up team chemistry, there are way too much trade these year since Yao enter the league. no one has pklay with him for four year.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

What about replacing a scorer with another scorer?

Rockets Trade:
TMac
Swift

Sixers Trade:
Iverson
Dalembert

Plus whatever filler is necessary to make the deal work? AI is only 27! Our guard tandem would be small but, that doesn't really matter with AI. He can score on anyone.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

jdiggidy said:


> What about replacing a scorer with another scorer?
> 
> Rockets Trade:
> TMac
> ...


 Iverson is 30 going on 31


----------



## Mavericks_Fan (Apr 19, 2005)

jworth said:


> Anybody remember what Baron Davis started doing for the Warriors after the Hornets traded him because he was "injury-prone"?


Bricking fadeaway off balance 3 pointers?

Anyway, you'll never get equal trade when trading a superstar player. It's just one of those things that almost never happens.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

tone wone said:


> Iverson is 30 going on 31


Iverson 27 lol... 
Iverson is old dawg  cant believe I just said that!


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

sherwin said:


> No I think it's lack of desire or effort. He just jacks up shots when he doesn't care, now cause of his personal issues. Remember, last season progressed and he would attack less. Then, in the playoffs, he became a new player almost. He was relentless against the Mavs.


 thats called pacing yourself. If he went all out every night he would be Larry Hughes....no more than 65 games a season. 

This what you do when you get older. You learn more & more about your body thus knowing how approach the season so you can last through the season. I know it may sound funny but Mcgrady's a "playoff player".....he's more intense & plays with more bounce come postseason.

Lastly, he isn't blessed with breakneck quickness....so him getting to the hoop isn't as easy as some other scoring wings. He's too lanky. He attacks the hoop when he see's an opening. Can't slip between defenders like Iverson. He also doesn't have the core strength that Kobe, Vince & pierce have. Vince looks smaller than tracy but vince has a much stronger base that allows him to explode when he goes to finish....did you see that spinmove he pull off last night! Thats why you see McGrady miss so many layups...he's a finesse finisher


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> What about replacing a scorer with another scorer?
> 
> Rockets Trade:
> TMac
> ...


Hahaha, I would never watch another Rockets game again if we traded TMac for AI. Man, I hate Iverson. We are not trading T-Mac.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

tone wone said:


> thats called pacing yourself. If he went all out every night he would be Larry Hughes....no more than 65 games a season.
> 
> This what you do when you get older. You learn more & more about your body thus knowing how approach the season so you can last through the season. I know it may sound funny but Mcgrady's a "playoff player".....he's more intense & plays with more bounce come postseason.
> 
> Lastly, he isn't blessed with breakneck quickness....so him getting to the hoop isn't as easy as some other scoring wings. He's too lanky. He attacks the hoop when he see's an opening. Can't slip between defenders like Iverson. He also doesn't have the core strength that Kobe, Vince & pierce have. Vince looks like smaller than tracy but vince has a much stronger base that allows him to explode when goes to finish....did you see that spinmove he pull off last night! Thats why you McGrady miss so many layups...he's a finesse finisher


Exactly.. but he didnt pace himself this offseason when he worked hard the whole time. That was a mistake.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

My bad on the age thing. I never really put much thought into his back issues but, he has always had these flair ups.

I just threw that one out there.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

T-mac will be alright. . .


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

actually hell i would LOVE Pierce instead of T-Mac.....

Ming and Pierce would make a lethal combination....Pierce can actually hit his shots unlike T-Mac...also he doesn't miss too many games due to injury....he would be a perfect fit. :banana:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac WON'T be traded


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

cornholio said:


> T-Mac WON'T be traded



i guess you must be the GM's son or something to know that as a FACT.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

T-Mac has been here for just 1 and 1/2 season and you already wanna trade him??

You don't trade players for having little slumps


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

this thread is ludicrous.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

first of all, T-Mac and Yao need to feed off of each other in order to be successful, that's the way it's all ways has been with a center and a shooting guard tandem.

secondly, who would trade t-mac and stro for a.i. and dalembert? neither team would be willing to do that though stro's not performing and i can't really defend him (neither do i want to), no one would be sane enough to make a trade like that. plus there's no use of getting dalembert when you have yao.

thirdly, for all those neanderthals out there, Yao's last name is Yao, it's pretty clear that all NBA players have their last names sewn onto the back of their jerseys except for nene, i'm so tired of people listing guys by their position and last names and all of the sudden you pop out with Yao not there but instead Ming, which is his first name. if you go by a last name basis, then all should go by a last name basis.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> this thread is ludicrous.



first, who the hell would want Iverson...the man's 30/31 and relies on quickness...

secondly....T-Mac is damaged goods....its too bad the lust of the potential he has is blinding you guys....the man is not going to even get close to his Orlando days...he doesn't even go to the free throw line anymore....to be an elite team and to be effecient you need to get to the line!!...look at his numbers from previous years... the man is not going to be a TOP 5 player anymore. :cheers:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> first, who the hell would want Iverson...the man's 30/31 and relies on quickness...
> 
> secondly....T-Mac is damaged goods....its too bad the lust of the potential he has is blinding you guys....the man is not going to even get close to his Orlando days...he doesn't even go to the free throw line anymore....to be an elite team and to be effecient you need to get to the line!!...look at his numbers from previous years... the man is not going to be a TOP 5 player anymore. :cheers:


Sorry, not agree with you on this one.
T-Mac has everything except leadership that determines the Rockets success. Tracy still can't take the team on his shoulder, however he is one of the top player in the league. The reason for his number to go down is because not only the JVG's system but also the present of Yao. Tracy doesnt need to do everything by himeself now. I don't actually want to see Tracy to go on the FT line because I dont want him to get hurt. 
I just want to make myself clear that, T-Mac is a top player, he can hit the buzzer beater shot, well talented. And A Great Guy. :biggrin:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

KISS stands for " keep it simple stupid" system.

Nene will get $9M per year

Pietrus will get $9M per year

J-Rich got $12M per year

Total: $30M per year

T-Mac: $15M this year


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> the man (McGrady) is not going to be a TOP 5 player anymore. :cheers:


I'm just guesing you didn't catch that playoff series last season? Or you haven't seen him when healthy this season? Or when half of his teammates weren't on IR this season...Yeah, I think it's pretty obvious.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

TMAC won't get traded, because the team needs him, and he is still a very good player.
He is still an MVP candidate, no matter what!


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

edyzbasketball said:


> TMAC won't get traded, because the team needs him, and he is still a very good player.
> He is still an MVP candidate, no matter what!


 This year? Not likely. Last year, but not this year, unless he goes on a tear during these last 25 games or so. 

In a few years, though, it'll be Yao being the MVP candidate.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

i'm starting to wonder if this is what we should expect from Mcgrady from now on....there has got to be soemthing physically wrong with the guy....he' just doesn't seem to have that jump in his step....its like he's a step slower...before he'd take shots with two guys on him and make em with ease.





if this team is to make the playoffs there is no way they are going to make it with this current version of T-Mac....sorry but Yao can not do it alone on this team....


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

yea, Tmac still looks troubled....if they had one more *consistent * scorer, they would probaly have a "fighting" chance....but i dont see that happening right now


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Right now, Yao is the franchise, not T-Mac.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> Right now, Yao is the franchise, not T-Mac.



wow...man you wouldn't be saying that about three weeks ago. :basket: :biggrin: 

with Yao playing so well and still losing it shows how bad the bench is on this team....hopefully the team has some plans to upgrade in the offseason...cause we ain't gonna win with this bench....i would honestly consider trading Mcgrady in the offseason....get two/three quality players in return....that way we can be more like Detroit...not have to rely on just two guys.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

clutchmoney said:


> wow...man you wouldn't be saying that about three weeks ago. :basket: :biggrin:


True. But _right now_, in these last four games, Yao has been the franchise.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> True. But _right now_, in these last four games, Yao has been the franchise.



okay...so the point is..??? that Mcgrady is not the Franchise and we should live with it???....that would be sad...cause if you are content with this Mcgrady as is right now....then hell this team is never going to make the playoffs....not this year...not next year....having a MAX player who is not a FRANCHISE player would be a joke....meaning this team will not go anywhere until they trade his a $ $ :sup:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> wow...man you wouldn't be saying that about three weeks ago. :basket: :biggrin:
> 
> with Yao playing so well and still losing it shows how bad the bench is on this team....hopefully the team has some plans to upgrade in the offseason...cause we ain't gonna win with this bench....i would honestly consider trading Mcgrady in the offseason....get two/three quality players in return....that way we can be more like Detroit...not have to rely on just two guys.


JVG isn't playing the bench... did you look at the stats line... the starters played almost the whole game with the exception of Bogans and Head... they did manage 23 minutes a piece (and both scored more points than two of the starters).

So how can you blame it on the bench. Wesley, Skip and T-Mac just didn't play to their potential last night. End of story.

I agree Yao did awesome and worked his tail off... :clap: I hope he is able to continue the trend!


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i honestly think we would have been 12-1 as of late if Tmac actually scored and got his usual numbers along with how well yao is doing

what a shame...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

clutchmoney said:


> okay...so the point is..??? that Mcgrady is not the Franchise and we should live with it???....that would be sad...cause if you are content with this Mcgrady as is right now....then hell this team is never going to make the playoffs....not this year...not next year....having a MAX player who is not a FRANCHISE player would be a joke....meaning this team will not go anywhere until they trade his a $ $ :sup:


It would be utterly pointless to trade Tmac this offseason when we are absolutely not sure if he can get back to his original form. (I think he can) Tracy, when healthy, is a top five player in the league. You do not trade a top five player even if he is having a terrible month due to personal issues. The real problem to work on is getting better, younger, quicker perimeter players. David Wesley is a pretty solid veteran, but he is listed at a generous 6,1 and is 35 years old. He simply cannot guard the quick, young, and athletic 2's in the game. He is also incapable of taking it to the hoop nowadays. Combine that with a slow release on his jumpshot, and you have a inconsistent and physically limited guard. Keith Bogans is a solid pick-up that I think can contribute night in and night out. Our PF Juwan Howard, though is a very good match with Yao, is also getting old and simply cannot keep up with the Elton Brands and the Pau Gasols of the game. However, if we were to pick up a PF, I would find one with skills similars to those of Howard... only younger. Howard has a very accurate jumpshot within the 20ft range. That jumpshot has kept us in the game several times this year due to Howard's man coming off to double up on Yao. 

Furthermore, in today's league, it's a very difficult task to get equal value for a superstar. The only way that an equal trade will occur is if you swap two equally dissatisfied players. (ie. Peja and Ron) If cap space and picks are what you're going after, then the Rockets will not be a threat for another two-three years. That's a good chunk out of Yao's career and effective years. 

Our best scenario would be to keep Tracy, hope he recovers from his ailments, and pick up some young athletic talent. Sadly, it's easier said than done...


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> i honestly think we would have been 12-1 as of late if Tmac actually scored and got his usual numbers along with how well yao is doing
> 
> what a shame...


theres only so many shots to go around in this offense. if tmac is scoring high, yao wont be. whatever wins.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

To even bring up the topid of trading our team leader Tracy Mcgrady is just plain ridiculous, this is our man who we've always supported, and now just because he is playing bad due to some personal issues and health problems you want to trade the man?

This guy has been leading the rockets to victory this entire month, regardless of what you think, hes the one giving yao the ball making him who he is... 

Idk.. clutchmoney just seems to have it out for tmac having no sympathy and understanding for issues tracy is going through.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> It would be utterly pointless to trade Tmac this offseason when we are absolutely not sure if he can get back to his original form. (I think he can) Tracy, when healthy, is a top five player in the league.
> ...


that's the point....the thing is when we become sure that he' isn't what he used to be...then so would the rest of the league....you try to trade your asset when its value still remains....even if its not really what it looks like....thats the whole point of trading him.....get value while you can....this team lacks dept....and when two players take most of the salary cap then there are less options for available....

*HayesFan* ................buddy when the role players on your team can't hit a shot it means they SUCk....cause basically that is there role.....Wesley/Alston/Head...these guys are so inconsistent...teams like Spurs/Suns....have player who can hit the open shot.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

> buddy when the role players on your team can't hit a shot it means they SUCk....cause basically that is there role.....Wesley/Alston/Head...these guys are so inconsistent...teams like Spurs/Suns....have player who can hit the open shot.


And the suns were almost swept in the series against the Spurs were as the rockets were able to take the mavs to game 7.

The Spurs haven't one a single game this year vs the biggest championship team, the Detroit Pistons, they didn't even become close to a victory while the rockets in their one game this year held their loss to the Pistons 2pts without having Yao Ming but only Tracy McGray(the one you beleive should be traded) and Wesley/Alston/Head(they ones you think suck)


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> And the suns were almost swept in the series against the Spurs were as the rockets were able to take the mavs to game 7.
> 
> The Spurs haven't one a single game this year vs the biggest championship team, the Detroit Pistons, they didn't even become close to a victory while the rockets in their one game this year held their loss to the Pistons 2pts without having Yao Ming but only Tracy McGray(the one you beleive should be traded) and Wesley/Alston/Head(they ones you think suck)



well last year we had Padgett/Sura/Mike James........................sorry man....just telling you how it is.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Last year we didnt have an injury bug.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> *HayesFan* ................buddy when the role players on your team can't hit a shot it means they SUCk....cause basically that is there role.....Wesley/Alston/Head...these guys are so inconsistent...teams like Spurs/Suns....have player who can hit the open shot.


You said "BENCH" not role players... hello... different beast altogether. Now Luther is a bench player... aka a person that doesn't START. He had as many points as Skip and Wesley put together in the game against the Suns. 

Role players are people who START the game but are not your "Stars".

Am I wrong about how I interpret who the heck you are talking about?? or are you just confused??


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Tmac will turn it around..eventually


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> .
> 
> Role players are people who START the game but are not your "Stars".
> 
> Am I wrong about how I interpret who the heck you are talking about?? or are you just confused??


i was actually talking about EVERYONE not named Ming or Mcgrady...call em bench or role players....same thing in my eyes :raised_ey 

by trading McGrady you are giving yourself more flexibility....you can have a deeper team....


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/3687401.html 



> Though Weisbrod is gone, McGrady said he intends to retire with the Rockets.
> 
> "As long as I have the big man ( Yao Ming,) the coach that I have ( Jeff Van Gundy) and the people upstairs, we're going to be all right," he said.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> okay...so the point is..??? that Mcgrady is not the Franchise and we should live with it???....that would be sad...cause if you are content with this Mcgrady as is right now....then hell this team is never going to make the playoffs....not this year...not next year....having a MAX player who is not a FRANCHISE player would be a joke....meaning this team will not go anywhere until they trade his a $ $


My point is that Yao has been doing extremely well these past few games, and T-Mac has been playing well below average. Therefore, these past few games Yao has carried the team as everyone has expected him to.

And this happens every time a supestar (yes, superstar) hits a slump. He's in a slump, mentally and physically. That's all. Maybe there are some injury problems, but look at what he has averaged even in a slump.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

clutchmoney said:


> i was actually talking about EVERYONE not named Ming or Mcgrady...call em bench or role players....same thing in my eyes :raised_ey
> 
> by trading McGrady you are giving yourself more flexibility....you can have a deeper team....



Ahhh... now I understand. Thank you for the clarity.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

HayesFan said:


> Ahhh... now I understand. Thank you for the clarity.



oh....no problem.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

the guy hurt his back AGAIN...well his value is going to take a shot every time he leaves the court with his back acting up....too bad.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

who we going to trade for mcgrady? kobe bryant? that is the only person who i feel has equal value to mcgrady or paul pierce, but mcgrady's younger. yao alone cannot lead the team, it takes another offensive threat combined with yao that makes him effective.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

dude stop trying to prime up a tmac trade.. its not going to happen


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

i ain't. t-mac + yao = great duo


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> who we going to trade for mcgrady? kobe bryant? that is the only person who i feel has equal value to mcgrady or paul pierce, but mcgrady's younger. yao alone cannot lead the team, it takes another offensive threat combined with yao that makes him effective.



i'd take Paul Pierce in a second....he would be a perfect with Yao.....how is T_Mac = Kobe.....i don't think they are even in the same category right now....one is having to carry his team alone...while the other's future is at risk....how can they be equal value....who cares what your potential is when you can't stay healthy on the court....even if you are friggin Micheal Jordon....it don't matter...cause if you can't stay healthy you are no use to the team.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

i meant that towards clutchmoney


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I think we need to just wait on McGrady. Hopefully he'll come through and the injury will go away, but if we trade him we'll end up similar to Orlando a couple seasons ago (yes, I know we'd have Yao to make it a little better than that situation).


----------



## ryan123 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

hahha. rep!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

jworth said:


> I think we need to just wait on McGrady. Hopefully he'll come through and the injury will go away, but if we trade him we'll end up similar to Orlando a couple seasons ago (yes, I know we'd have Yao to make it a little better than that situation).


I agree, man you dudes on this board some of you are just fair-weather fans? The man has been giving it up to this team for two seasons and some of you are already to send him packing, BECAUSE HE GOT HURT? ATHLETES TEND TO DO THAT? :curse: Man, I'd hate to think of what Laker fans like you thought of Magic when he had to retire after he'd just taken them to the Finals? Every other star player in the league, hell in any sport gets hurt/injured seriously and has to either sit/or play hurt? Do you want him to not play at all, and lay it down for the season? NO< then shutup? There's no other alternative? Stop *****in about his damn back? In the off-season he'll rest up and be fine? He doesn't have MS or something?
Its one bad season due to injury? Yall have been listening to too much Van Gumby!!! :curse: If you really wanna blame someone or something, look at the rest of the roster when the season began? No Barry, no Sura, Swift was hurt for the 1st 2 weeks? Oh yeah, No Rafer? there wasn't even a Baxter/Hayes on this team. We were trotting out Yao w/ Bowen Wesley and Howard? Does sound like a lineup to even stay 500 with? Of course not!
Jermaine ONeal, Shaq, Duncan, and yes Kobe (your saviour) all had long injuries, and PPierce is always hurt? I like him, but he's hurt as often as Tmac, just not this year? It happens, this season is a wash, there's next year & the year after ect. 
*This team pisses me off too, but dangit. .  .STOP BEING FAIRWEATHER FANS....*


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

:clap:


debarge said:


> I agree, man you dudes on this board some of you are just fair-weather fans? The man has been giving it up to this team for two seasons and some of you are already to send him packing, BECAUSE HE GOT HURT? ATHLETES TEND TO DO THAT? :curse: Man, I'd hate to think of what Laker fans like you thought of Magic when he had to retire after he'd just taken them to the Finals? Every other star player in the league, hell in any sport gets hurt/injured seriously and has to either sit/or play hurt? Do you want him to not play at all, and lay it down for the season? NO< then shutup? There's no other alternative? Stop *****in about his damn back? In the off-season he'll rest up and be fine? He doesn't have MS or something?
> 
> 
> Its one bad season due to injury?
> *This team pisses me off too, but dangit. .  .STOP BEING FAIRWEATHER FANS....*



IT IS HIS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!..........not his knee..or foot...or hand....HIS BACK!!! This is not something that will just go away if he takes the rest of the season off ..... as you get older it only gets worse......

you can say he is going to retire early....he is not one of those players who will be able to play until he is 35/36....i guess you guys want to wait until everyone in the league knows he's damaged goods....then you won't get sh)(T in return....atleast now you can trade him to Boston for Paul Pierce. :biggrin: :clap: 

you guys are silly fans....who can't see beyond your love for T-Mac....the guy may be one of the most talented players in the game and you won't get a similar player in return.....but when a guy has an injury problem such as his .....its better to trade now before he causes us to mess up next season.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

So if Yao hurts his back tomorrow the Rockets should just say, "The Ming dynasty that could've been in Houston never will be so lets trade him while his stock is still high."? I understand it's a serious injury, but even still McGrady has managed to average 24.6 points, 6.7 boards, and 4.9 assists in 37.5 minutes per game. I know he's only played in 46-of-60 Houston games this season (77 percent of the Rockets' games), and although he's struggled plenty over the last four or so weeks, he's still played very well. I know these types of injuries do at times get worse over a long period of time, but I don't think we should jump to conclusions and trade him because he MIGHT not be that good in four seasons from now.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

jworth said:


> So if Yao hurts his back tomorrow the Rockets should just say, "The Ming dynasty that could've been in Houston never will be so lets trade him while his stock is still high."? I understand it's a serious injury, but even still McGrady has managed to average 24.6 points, 6.7 boards, and 4.9 assists in 37.5 minutes per game. I know he's only played in 46-of-60 Houston games this season (77 percent of the Rockets' games), and although he's struggled plenty over the last four or so weeks, he's still played very well. I know these types of injuries do at times get worse over a long period of time, but I don't think we should jump to conclusions and trade him because he MIGHT not be that good in four seasons from now.




buddy his back first became an ISSUE IN TORONTO!!.....this is NOT something that came up yesterday or this season....it's been an issue since his TORONTO days.....so your hypothetical situation of Yao getting hurt is not relevant....

it's sad to see a player lose it....but you know what....it's becoming a reality with McGrady....we got a glimpse of how good he could have been.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

He's still doing pretty dang good this season, and if he's played this well for this long with a back problem that he's had since his days in Toronto, then he's doing fine. It's wearing on him but he's still going rather strong. People are just overracting.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

jworth said:


> He's still doing pretty dang good this season, and if he's played this well for this long with a back problem that he's had since his days in Toronto, then he's doing fine. It's wearing on him but he's still going rather strong. People are just overracting.



oh man...as i said it gets worse with age.... he's going to keep this team back.....this might happen again next season....and the next.....and it will be because he's a MAX player that we can't other players to support Ming...he might be the reason we won't see a championship in Houston for a very long time.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

I feel t-mac will bounce back his a great player, I think we will make the playoffs!!!!! but all the injuries this season will keep us from avancing deeper into the playoff!!! hopefully next years team wont be plauged with injuries and Yao and T-mac will be healthy at the same time and we will steam roll over the compitition... I do BELIEVE in my heart that Yao and Tracy will bring a ring home to houston within the next couple of years !!! Even if it justs one I believe they can do it!!!!! :yes:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

j-rocket said:


> I feel t-mac will bounce back his a great player, I think we will make the playoffs!!!!! but all the injuries this season will keep us from avancing deeper into the playoff!!! hopefully next years team wont be plauged with injuries and Yao and T-mac will be healthy at the same time and we will steam roll over the compitition... I do BELIEVE in my heart that *Yao and Tracy will bring a ring home to houston within the next couple of years !!! Even if it justs one I believe they can do it!!!!! * :yes:


good luck at that one..Unless the Spurs ever drop under .500...


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

ACCUPUNCTURE and a 2002-2003 Kobe Offseason workout regimen is the key.

I might be off on the years but, isn't this the year that Kobe did all of that strength and conditioning. He gained about 20 lbs of muscle that year.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

debarge, dont let the opinion of clutch money go for others... hes the only one who wants him traded.. everyone else is is a tmac fan and this team wouldnt be the same without him. He makes basketball fun to watch./


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

clutchmoney said:


> oh man...as i said it gets worse with age.... he's going to keep this team back.....this might happen again next season....and the next.....and it will be because he's a MAX player that we can't other players to support Ming...he might be the reason we won't see a championship in Houston for a very long time.



if you dont like the way the organization is handling the team with what players they have and what trades the make or dont make than start watching other teams play ball. Everyone else likes the tmac and yao duo and thats just what you dont understand.. these two players NEED each other to play well, and even if we traded tmac we would get nobody good out of it!! its hard to get a good player in return.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Pasha The Great said:


> if you dont like the way the organization is handling the team with what players they have and what trades the make or dont make than start watching other teams play ball. Everyone else likes the tmac and yao duo and thats just what you dont understand.. these two players NEED each other to play well, and even if we traded tmac we would get nobody good out of it!! its hard to get a good player in return.



wow just cause i don't like having an injured player means i should not be a Fan?...are all fans supposed to think alike?....we don't need a board to talk about basketball if we all agree on the same thing...that would be boring.....you guys are just blinded by how good t-mac can be.....i admit i love watching this guy play...when healthy...right now he's getting injured very frequently.....on an injury that is very serious....back injuries can cause players to retire.....i guess y;all willing to keep a guy who might have to retire.....and willing to wait until you won't get jack sh i t in return....well that's to bad...im in the minority....


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

jdiggidy said:


> ACCUPUNCTURE and a 2002-2003 Kobe Offseason workout regimen is the key.
> 
> I might be off on the years but, isn't this the year that Kobe did all of that strength and conditioning. He gained about 20 lbs of muscle that year.



by the way nothing cures a back injury....no muscles....no conditioning.....that's why its a serious injury...it can happen anytime.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

jdiggidy said:


> ACCUPUNCTURE and a 2002-2003 Kobe Offseason workout regimen is the key.
> 
> I might be off on the years but, isn't this the year that Kobe did all of that strength and conditioning. He gained about 20 lbs of muscle that year.


word seriously, he must go to an acupuncturist, but is gaining any weight going to help? I think just having a good regular workout like the Pistons do can prevent the most of injuries.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> word seriously, he must go to an acupuncturist, but is gaining any weight going to help? I think just having a good regular workout like the Pistons do can prevent the most of injuries.


.......acupuncture & Pistons "like" workouts are going to solve Mcgrady's back problems???....... .you guys are either uneducated or very young and naive.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

BAITING. Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but accupuncture does work so stop being ignorant.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Gotham2krazy said:


> BAITING. Everyone's entitled to their opinion, but accupuncture does work so stop being ignorant.


ignorant???...that's what you come up with?

buddy until accupuncture is scientifically proven to work......................wake me up then. :biggrin: :banana: ......cause my mama's mama needs it...she like 98...word


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> debarge, dont let the opinion of clutch money go for others... hes the only one who wants him traded.. everyone else is is a tmac fan and this team wouldnt be the same without him. He makes basketball fun to watch./


 :biggrin: Okay I will, I am a big loyalty person I guess. He wanted to come to Houston, not many great players do. As sad as I was to see Stevie go, I knew Tracy would be better for us. He's given the city excitment and hope. Now it seems we're upset cause our expectations were so high.

Sorry to the 'real supporters' out there... Lets not give up on Tracy, he is our guy just like Yao. Athletes are people too, just because they make alot of money doesn't mean they're not people like us? As far as him not playing long, if it got as bad for him as it did for Grant Hill or Penny, he'd just retire, he wouldn't keep trying to play knowing physically he just couldn't? He's not that selfish, he would never do what Jeff Bagwell is doing right now? He would let the team move on, he's said that? Because for him theres life after basketball...
*Sorry for the rant earlier...peace and love guys * :clap:


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

once again the 'great' t-mac who nobody will want to trade ...is Again injured.... well i guess you guys are willing to to wait until he won't even get you a Pape Sow in return. Clever. :clap:


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

"This is just terrible news for T-Mac, the Rockets and Rockets fans: McGrady could be out for up to five weeks with his latest back problems. As nice as Yao has been lately, Houston's season is a wrap if T-Mac is out anywhere close to that amount of time. And, in a bigger picture thing, what does this mean for Tracy's career? ..."


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5402468

i thought it was only me who thought T-Mac's career is on the line :biggrin: ...i guess i'm not as crazy as some of you might think. :banana: :cheers:


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

It means he will be well rested and hopefully his career will be less injury prone.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i saw jvg on NBC today saying that they found something they could fix with tmac. so maybe his back problems wont flare up as much after this.

i wasnt sure if this should go in the tmac out for 5 weeks thread or tmac is breaking down thread, so i am putting it in both.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

Pimped Out said:


> i saw jvg on NBC today saying that they found something they could fix with tmac. so maybe his back problems wont flare up as much after this.
> 
> i wasnt sure if this should go in the tmac out for 5 weeks thread or tmac is breaking down thread, so i am putting it in both.


i read that too....but it sounds very fishy to me.... why would they have to mentions that it is fixable....as if they want to protect McGrady...if this was the first year that he had to miss games because of his back i would believe the man.....but

PASHA.....it seems like you turining to the dark side....you seem to doubt yourself that McGrady will back to normal.


----------



## clutchmoney (Feb 14, 2006)

What this really means: The Rockets are only three games out of the playoffs despite the chronic absence of All-Star Tracy McGrady, and Yao is the reason. For all the criticism the 7-6 center has received in his four NBA season, the 25-year-old Yao is having a dominant season — averaging 21.5 points, 10.1 rebounds and 1.71 blocks. Since returning from the surgery, he has scored in double-figures in 19 of the 20 games, and has had double-doubles in 14 of those 20. The past 10 games have been the most dominant in his career — averaging 27.5 points, 13.3 rebounds and 2.4 blocks.

So, all of you critics calling him soft and overrated, name another center putting up numbers comparable to those. Meanwhile, the tenuous status of McGrady's back remains a huge question mark for the future of the franchise. With Carroll Dawson figuring to step down as general manager after this season, it now looks like Kiki Vandeweghe has moved into position to jump there from Denver after the season. It also says they can build around Yao and check McGrady's market value to retool a team that Jeff Van Gundy is comfortable coaching.

http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5408720



just another article that happens to support my premise that Mcgrady should be traded while he still has some value!!!!!!!!.... Yao has taken the next step .....and i don't think mcgrady will be back to the step he was at in his Orlando/2004-2005 Rocket days.....i would trade the dude for Paul Pierce in a second....that man is what this team needs....dead eye shooting from the outside....he' may not be as good as Mcgrady when he was in his prime....but hell he is looking like he will be able to play in this league for far longer.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

clutchmoney said:


> What this really means: The Rockets are only three games out of the playoffs despite the chronic absence of All-Star Tracy McGrady, and Yao is the reason. For all the criticism the 7-6 center has received in his four NBA season, the 25-year-old Yao is having a dominant season — averaging 21.5 points, 10.1 rebounds and 1.71 blocks. Since returning from the surgery, he has scored in double-figures in 19 of the 20 games, and has had double-doubles in 14 of those 20. The past 10 games have been the most dominant in his career — averaging 27.5 points, 13.3 rebounds and 2.4 blocks.
> 
> So, all of you critics calling him soft and overrated, name another center putting up numbers comparable to those. Meanwhile, the tenuous status of McGrady's back remains a huge question mark for the future of the franchise. *With Carroll Dawson figuring to step down as general manager after this season, it now looks like Kiki Vandeweghe has moved into position to jump there from Denver after the season.* It also says they can build around Yao and check McGrady's market value to retool a team that Jeff Van Gundy is comfortable coaching.
> 
> http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5408720


What?? :whoknows:


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> What this really means: The Rockets are only three games out of the playoffs despite the chronic absence of All-Star Tracy McGrady, and Yao is the reason. For all the criticism the 7-6 center has received in his four NBA season, the 25-year-old Yao is having a dominant season — averaging 21.5 points, 10.1 rebounds and 1.71 blocks. Since returning from the surgery, he has scored in double-figures in 19 of the 20 games, and has had double-doubles in 14 of those 20. The past 10 games have been the most dominant in his career — averaging 27.5 points, 13.3 rebounds and 2.4 blocks.
> 
> So, all of you critics calling him soft and overrated, name another center putting up numbers comparable to those. Meanwhile, the tenuous status of McGrady's back remains a huge question mark for the future of the franchise. With Carroll Dawson figuring to step down as general manager after this season, it now looks like Kiki Vandeweghe has moved into position to jump there from Denver after the season. It also says they can build around Yao and check McGrady's market value to retool a team that Jeff Van Gundy is comfortable coaching.


I never thought Mike Kahn would say that. He always seemed to be very biased against Yao Ming.


----------

